# trout streams near hiawassee



## Crimson

me and a few buddies are going to stay at his dads cabin in hiawassee.  i want to do a little trout fishing.  what are some good streams close by that are open now.  we are going this weekend.
thanks,


----------



## Branchminnow

Pretty much any stream up there is trout water but you need a map or some local info to know which streams are year round, right now trout season is not open.

Go here http://georgiawildlife.dnr.state.ga.us/content/displaycontent.asp?txtDocument=34


----------



## Crimson

how far away is the talluah river from hiwassee?  is that good fishing??  looking to just catch a few to eat, not looking for trophy trout on this trip.  a little beer drinking, okay maybe a lot, but get some fresh air and commradere.


----------



## Browning Slayer

The Hiawassee is the best of them all.. But good luck getting on it. It's all private property and ya might get shot if you get caught sneaking on it. 
Sad thing is, most of the good (trophy) streams are all bought up and you have to "Know" someone. I actually know a few folks but they are getting old and some have passed away which makes access harder. 
Beleive it or not, you can fish the city limits of helen and catch a limit by morning.. Just don't use corn! Throw a rapala and you'll out fish the corn boys and you may catch a nice fish. I caught a nice 19'' a few weeks ago up there. Good luck!


----------



## Crimson

Browning Slayer said:


> The Hiawassee is the best of them all.. But good luck getting on it. It's all private property and ya might get shot if you get caught sneaking on it.
> Sad thing is, most of the good (trophy) streams are all bought up and you have to "Know" someone. I actually know a few folks but they are getting old and some have passed away which makes access harder.
> Beleive it or not, you can fish the city limits of helen and catch a limit by morning.. Just don't use corn! Throw a rapala and you'll out fish the corn boys and you may catch a nice fish. I caught a nice 19'' a few weeks ago up there. Good luck!



you ain't kidding about that helen thing.  went up there last week and caught my limit in 2 hours on a rooster tail.

how far of a drive is it from hiwassee to helen?  i don't want to drive that far from the cabin.


----------



## Crimson

oh and by the way, i caught a nice 20" brown full of eggs.  they looked like salmon eggs but yellow.  that was in helen.  nice place to fish.


----------



## CLJ

*.*

If you are considering driving all the way to Helen from Hiawassee, you may as well consider going to Dicks Creek and Waters Creek.  They are both closer than the Hooch in Helen.  Also, Boggs Creek is on the way (though I don't know if it is open right now).  Boggs is a very small creek (and difficult to fish with a fly rod), but it gives up some surprisingly large trout (my personal best on that stream is a 4 pound Rainbow).  There is also a private pay spot on the Hiawassee River just south of the town of Hiawassee on the highway leading to Cleveland.  It is the spot with the rental cabins in the field.  It is relatively expensive (around $100 per day), but it has some big trout in it.  I have done well there.  Of course, the waters in Helen are good for limits (as posted here).  Finally, if you want to catch nice trout and have a generally good experience (and are willing to pay), Nacoochee Bend in Helen is private water managed by Unicoi Outfitters.  You can fish it without a guide, and the fishing is the closest thing to authentic trout fishing as you will find in Georgia.  

Oh, and one final option is Smith Creek in Unicoi State Park.  It is free (except for the State Park pass you have to buy) and is located just above Helen.  The portion immediately below the lake is currently in the delayed harvest season.  It can be good fishing, but you may trip over a couple of fly fishermen while there.


----------



## SouthernAngler

CLJ said:


> If you are considering driving all the way to Helen from Hiawassee, you may as well consider going to Dicks Creek and Waters Creek.  They are both closer than the Hooch in Helen.  Also, Boggs Creek is on the way (though I don't know if it is open right now).



Dicks, Waters and Boggs creek are all three closed right now....Waters is a special reg stream and is only open Wednesdays, Saturdays and Sundays during the season....

You could swing over to Rabun county (Clayton) and head up Warwoman or OverFlow creek (Westfork)  they are year around and talk about secluded...great camping spots up Warwoman Dell


----------



## Browning Slayer

SouthernAngler said:


> Dicks, Waters and Boggs creek are all three closed right now....Waters is a special reg stream and is only open Wednesdays, Saturdays and Sundays during the season....
> 
> You could swing over to Rabun county (Clayton) and head up Warwoman or OverFlow creek (Westfork)  they are year around and talk about secluded...great camping spots up Warwoman Dell



Exactly what I was going to say. The other thing about Unicoi outfitters and the outfitter on the Hiawassee is it is "Catch and Release" only and I value my money and I fish NGa too much to pay those prices.. Smithtown Creek is one you can fish but it is a delayed harvest stream which means you will throw everything back (throw a panther martin). It's a very narrow stream.


I don't know where you're cabin is but Hiawassee is just on the other side of the mountain range. Go to Unicoi Gap (15 minutes outside of Helen) and it's all down hill from there. 30 minutes at the most and that's taking me to the lake from downtown Helen.

Just do yourself a favor and don't buy corn or ever use it for bait! (JUST SAY "NO" TO CORN)Throw a rapala or a rooster tail!!! Just remeber, if you are fishing all weekend with a rooster tail you better tie on a Sampo swivel or your line won't last! Rapalas are so much easier and you catch bigger fish! Silver and Black on those clear rivers and Black and Bronze from Buford Dam down..

Like I said before, the best place is the Hiawassee river and you can find some of the most beautiful trout in there and you will catch some huge fish there. I've got 3 on the wall from the Hiawassee. 2 Browns (biggest is just over 7lbs, 27.5 inches long) with a nice hooked jaw and 1 Rainbow (6.5lbs, 27inches).

Good luck, just post us a report and some pics!


----------



## centerc

corn works also power bait


----------



## CLJ

*.*

Well, that shows you how up I am on the trout regulations.  I didn't know that Dicks was closed right now.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

It's not open yet but a good little creek to wade is Soapstone between Hiawassee and Bald Mt.


----------



## BigJimmy57

What kind of rapalas are ya'll using.  Me and some buddies are going up to north ga to do some trout fishing next week.  I'll take any info I can get.


----------

